

Mobile malware has botnet features, analysts warn - monkeygrinder
http://www.computerworlduk.com/management/security/cybercrime/news/index.cfm?newsid=15781

======
HoneyAndSilicon
I guess it was inevitable: botnets of smart phones.

?Perhaps an opening for new security startups to compete with the
PC/"security" powers that be?

